

If you're not happy with Facebook's privacy, you have 4 choices. - FSecure
http://safeandsavvy.f-secure.com/2010/05/03/privacy-facebook/

======
jwegan
Option 4 should be more like assume any interaction you have with Facebook (be
it through what you post or clicking like buttons or what sites you login to
using Facebook Connect) is public knowledge. If you don't want something to
get out on the internet, don't put it there in the first place. Even private
emails between people get out when one party decides to forward it to someone
else.

